# waltham chase



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking for somewhere to stop sat night in this area postcode so32 2hs cant find anywhere can anyone help.about 5 mile radius, thanks


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ciderdaze,

There's a Caravan Club site at Rookesbury Park which is 4 miles away.
I haven't checked the booking situation but know they do get a lot of overnight stops mainly for the ferries.

Might be worth giving them a ring. If they are full, ask them for the name of the pub down the road that has a CL I think it's the "Traveller's Rest" on 
01329 833263

Also found these two CL's fairly close:
Greenbarn, Newtown - phone 01329 834142 

H M Gray, Colden Common - phone 01962 713784

Hope you find somewhere.

Tony


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Thankyou Tony for your help we stayed at the caravan club site,very nice but very wet will keep those details for the next time, Dave


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Glad you found somewhere - I was concerned that you might not as it was a Bank Holiday - but I guess the rain helped in this case.
Actually, it's a very nice sight with excellent woodland walks etc.
Maybe next time the sun will shine!

Tony


----------

